
SEO Advice from SurveyMonkey [audio] - andygcook
https://blog.ycombinator.com/seo-advice-from-surveymonkey-director-of-seo-and-growth-eli-schwartz/
======
nishankkhanna
First off, I think it's great that you're trying to address this key topic for
non-marketers on HN and YC in general.

That being said, there's not much here that will move the needle for most
people. I would highly recommend that people checkout either Moz's blog or
Brian Dean's Backlinko to see what you need to win at SEO in terms of
actionable steps.

"Create good content to get good backlinks" is pretty much the same as "build
it and they will come".

A critical part of a link building campaign once you've created a piece of
content is the outreach.

I was also surprised that none of the amazing tools used by marketers were
mentioned. Just Google Search Console and Keyword Planner. There's BuzzSumo to
find existing top content that you can improve on and reach out to people who
linked to the original as a low hanging fruit. Ahrefs, SEMrush, the list goes
on.

~~~
Allvitende
Digital marketer here. This is spot on. Brian Dean's "Sky Scraper Technique"
is quite effective as well. Neil Patel's blogs[1][2] are also extremely
helpful.

[1][https://www.quicksprout.com/blog/](https://www.quicksprout.com/blog/)
[2][https://neilpatel.com/blog/](https://neilpatel.com/blog/)

~~~
simplybrain
Neil Patel is not a good resource anymore. His blogs are all about quantity,
not quality.

Brian, on the other hand, is a great resource. Not sure why you didn't link to
his post on the Sky Scraper Technique, yet posted both of Neil's blogs?

[https://backlinko.com/skyscraper-technique](https://backlinko.com/skyscraper-
technique)

------
realPubkey
Dear SurveyMonkey, please let me filter by custom variables when I query the
API.

------
andygcook
Thought this interview was interested.

For startups specifically trying to get off the ground, I highly recommend the
Atrium article SEO Playbook for Seed Stage Startups:
[https://www.atrium.co/blog/seo-seed-stage-
startups/](https://www.atrium.co/blog/seo-seed-stage-startups/)

Animalz blog Content Marketing Strategy is pretty good too
[https://www.animalz.co/blog/](https://www.animalz.co/blog/)

------
deytempo
If you are interested in a good surveymonkey alternative checkout
[https://www.surveyking.com](https://www.surveyking.com) it has everything my
company needs and it’s only $19 a month. They have been trying to get noticed
for a while bu Google won’t rank anyone who doesn’t pay an arm and a leg.

